# Would it help if I took clomid?



## alidan (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there,

Dh has low count, motility and poor morphology (number vary but we were told that we needed ICSI as numbers not suitable for IVF.

We have just completed our first icsi cycle which has sadly ended in a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage.  I can't face going through it all again and we are now going to concentrate on trying naturally.

We have conceived naturally before  (twice in the last 2 years) although we have lost them both to miscarriage.  We therefore have some hope that we will manage it again.

I was wondering if it would help if I took clomid every cycle so as to maybe make 2 eggs every month and give the spermies more targets to hit?  Is this an option anyone had ever discussed with their GP/consultant?  I know men can also take clomid but I believe the success rate is not that great.

Advice anyone?

Allie.


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Allie

I am in a similar situation and was prescribed clomid for 6mths for the very reason you suggested - 2 eggs = double the chance. That's the theory anyway.  Sadly it didn't work for us but I have now been prescribed Tamoxifen which is similar and should do the same thing.  No luck so far though but a couple more months to go.

I'm surprised this hasn't been offered to you already, we were told that Clomid was the first treatment tried in most cases.  Maybe low sperm count means it wouldn't work for you - my DH is ok on the numbers front.  But then you have conceived naturally in the past which is more than me!!

Worth asking your consultant about.

Good luck.

Catnap x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Allie

We are in a similar situation to you and have been told that icsi is the best course of action for us due to poor count, morphology and motility.

Our consultant did say that we could try clomid while we were on the nhs waiting list (2 years in our area) He suggested it as a way of slightly increasing our chances while we were waiting. He did say that it wouldn't increase our chances dramatically but felt it was worth a try.

We have decided to go for a private cycle of icsi first but we may try clomid if we have to wait for a 2nd treatment.

I think that there are mixed messages about clomid to help with mf fertility problems. If the doctors don't think the sperm are strong enough to fertilize in a dish (ivf) and need to be injected (icsi) then it seems unlikely that they will reach the eggs naturally with a clomid cycle. The andrologist told me that this was correct in theory but in practice he has known lots of people who have got pregnant naturally by having that extra egg there when it was needed!

I hope that this information is helpful. I think its down to personal choice really. At our hospital the doctors are happy to prescibe the clomid.

Good luck with whatever you decide  

FLH x x


----------

